# Sick World



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Can you help me?

RaskM (Banned)

Banned











Banned
0 posts

Sent Today, 08:38 AM

Hey. I'm Elsa. I'm 35 years old. I broke up with my boyfriend six months ago. Since that time, there has been no sex in my life. I'm looking for a man. I look forward to having sex at least once a day. Register using the link below and write to me. My nickname is sexyelsa42. Click https://bit.ly/sexyelsa42


 

We live in a sick world. Funny thing is, the people are too sick to ask for help and political correctness keeps others from bringing it to their attention.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Isn't Covid wonderful? Last mile delivery of Hookers. Whod'a thunk it?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

flipgun said:


> Isn't Covid wonderful? Last mile delivery of Hookers. Whod'a thunk it?


I recognized their deficiencies and psychosis long before the Chinese unleashed the virus on the citizens of Earth.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh you got it too? I thought it was just me.... :slap:


----------



## otter (Nov 19, 2020)

I told them to eff off, they only want it once a day!


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

otter said:


> I told them to eff off, they only want it once a day!


Bwaaahahhaaa! That's funny


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, I responded and I've got a date tonite.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You guys are a bunch of perverts taking advantage of those young girls! Tsk tsk...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Well, I responded and I've got a date tonite.


They going to make the delivery by hover craft? Good luck and keep us posted !


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

I got it too!

Noticed the sender was banned though!! :banana: :banana: :banana:

john :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow . She sent all you guys the same message . Here I was thinking I was special .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i got that one too,2 timing harlot!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

or maybe 10 time,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> They going to make the delivery by hover craft?


"Hovercraft Hooker".... nice name for a movie series...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sick People in a Sick World.


----------

